# Grow Tents .... Pros and Cons.



## Cyclops

I apologise in advance if there is already a thread about Grow Tents, I did a search but nothing came up.

Anyone here use them? they come in multiple sizes so are good for just about any configuration.
Here's a few features .... It sounds like an ad because I copied a lot of this from an ad but only to show what the Grow Tent is about. I won't post a link but if you want more info Google for it  
Made of heavy duty Nylon. 
Fire proof material 
Highly Reflective PVC Plastic for maximum light exposure 
Strong metal frame 
Open vents designed for filters and oxygen for the plants 
Double layer floor for Extra protection. 

This is a multi-purpose indoor growing chamber.  The exterior "skin" is made of super heavy-duty black ballistic nylon lined on the inside with highly reflective weather proof ultra-white pvc plastic.  The "skin" also features commercial grade oversized sewn in zippers for easy installation and easy access.
A strong, top quality metal frame work holds the system together neatly and is very easy to assemble.  Sturdy wire roof supports will hold the grow light reflector, exhaust fan, circulation fan etc. 
Built in vents allow for easy control of your temperature and humidity levels inside the grow tent.  This tent features THREE 6 INCH Vent Ports are on the top, TWO 5 INCH Vent Ports are on either side and TWO 4 INCH Vent Ports are located on the back of the grow tent. TWO 6" Metal Vent Flanges with couplers and wing nut/bolts come with each tent which are perfect for inline ventilation fans, centrifugal blowers and carbon filters and will accomodate any 6" fan or ducting. The unit also features three built in vent flaps on three of four sides near the bottom of the grow tent to ensure proper air flow and drafting. 
A thermal sealed water-proof double floor affixes into the bottom of the grow tent.  The water-proof floor stands about 6" high and attaches to the sides of the tent using prestitched velcro fasteners and allows for placement of the grow tent on any surface without the fear of damage from water overflow. ​I recently bought one to try out. It's 200cm x 200cm wide x 200cm high. 
It holds 24 plants comfortably and they full up the room, they are around 4/5ft tall.
For lighting I am using 2x 600 Osram Son T-Plus  and 2 125w envirolites (each of these envirolites are the equialivant to about 500 watts). I haven't used these before but figured they are worth checking out, so far they seem to be doing the job. Very little heat (you can touch them), no ballast and cheap to run

I expected the heat build up to be a major problem but surprisingly it's not, the exhaust fan keeps it at a reasonable temperature even on the hot summer days, no A/C needed. I figure the compact room ensures the air circulates at a high rate which keeps the heat down.

I'm very pleased with the tent, a bit of light escapes but in the daytime it's not noticable.
Any feedback from others using the Grow Tents would be appreciated.


----------



## smokybear

I've read of several people using grow tents with excellent results. It sounds like you are having great results. Keep us posted on your results. I am very curious. Take care and be safe.


----------



## snuggles

Sounds like you got it going good bud. I have used grow tents before and heat was the only issue really but I was using HIDs so you should be golden.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Don't ever buy a tent with pvc lining. It will kill your plants and kill you slowly. PVC and HID's don't mix. I suggest if you want a good grow tent then go with a homebox. They are lined with PE or polyethelyne and won't kill your plants or become reactive to light and release poisonous gases released like pvc does.

Spend the extra cash and get a homebox.Matter of fact i just bought a clonebox and homebox from the homebox people and i will be getting them started this week. I can tell you that they in fact build an awesome product.


----------



## menes1

i have got a homebox which is pretty good,mine is 240cm120cm200cm with 2 600 watts which get hot on sunny day. i got 12 pot hydro 3week in 2 budding and looking awesome keep up the good work!                                stay green


----------



## Megatron

I was about to buy one for curing.. My ponics guy said no. He would not recommend one.. For any reason.. Thats all I know.. THink it would be a good way 2 go if there wasn't some plastic design flaw..


----------



## Runbyhemp

I own a grow tent. It's all pros ... no cons.


----------



## andy52

i also have the homebox and there is an issue with heat.of course i have not received all of my order yet either.but with the front open with a fan blowing in the door it gets to 90 degrees.i do have on 180 cfm fan at present in the top for exhaust.i have 2 more blowers coming.i am going to vent the reflector.also the odor is strong,so i am also adding a 9000 charcoal filter to one of the exhaust fans.hopefull it will cool things down,as i am ready to flower and need to be able to close it up for the dark cycle.


----------



## gettinggray1964

i got one its 4 ft.x 4ft.x 6.5 ft. no problems so for growing fine.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

I have a homebox original, I run air cooled lights. After testing the tent the other night with 2 600w digital horti's air cooled of course and forced active intake and exhaust the temps never rise above 75. All these folks knocking the tents need to keep their mouth shut... i don't care what some hydro store guy said. 

It's all about not cutting corners and setting up your grow area right. 
IF you aren't going to run air cooled lights in there then  i wouldn't go over a 600  in the original. If you are looking for something to dry in get a clonebox.. plenty of shelving, plenty of room and it's built well. 

DON"T BUY A KNOCKOFF>>>>buy a homebox.

You don't want a PVC tent. Period. A tent is a viable option to building a grow area. and when u don't want it no more you can break it down and sell it. Matter of fact i can't use my clonebox and would be willing to sell it to ya if ya want. Anyways, have fun .... and buy a homebox.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

I BOUGUT A SUN HUTT THE SAME AS A HYDRO HUTT. IF YOU GOT EITHER OF THESE IT COULD BE CONTAMINATED AND EFFECT YOUR GROW.
 THERE WAS A RECALL ON THEM A WHILE BACK. THEY HAVE CHANGED THE ENTIRE INSIDE AND THEY COST A LOT MORE COST $$$.
MINE WAS ONE THAT WAS CONTAMINATED AND MY GROW WAS EFFECTED. THE LEAVES BECAME LIGHT YELLOW AND OTHER NOTICABLE PROBLEMS HAPPENED. MY GROW WAS VERY BAD. I GREW MOST OF THE STRAINS BEFORE WITH GREAT RESULTS. I WAS LUCKY BECAUSE MY HYDRO STORE GAVE ME A COMPLETE REFUND.
ON MY JOURNAL I HAVE PICTURES OF ONE I BUILT MY SELF VERY CHEAP WITH GOOD RESULTS.
IMO IF YOU WANT ONE THE BEST OUT NOW IS A DARK ROOM. IT IS LINED WITH BLOCK INFARED THAT IS VERY REFLECTIVE AND HAS LOTS OF BETTER FEATURES BUT BIG $$$'s 
HERE IS A LINK TO ANOTHER FORM WITH MORE INFORMATION FROM THE DEALERS ON RETURNS AND THE COMPLETE STOREY.
HOPE THIS HELPS YOU OR ANYONE ELSE THAT MAY HAVE ONE AND HAVING PROBLEMS. HERE IS JUST A SMALL PART OF THIS LINK
After several months of extensive testing, false positives and much interaction with the public regarding this matter, we have found an EPA approved compound that isn't stable in our plastic and that causes extreme stress to certain sensitive plants. In the future, this compound will be removed during manufacture.
http://www.reefermanseeds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9785
  GOOD LUCK ​


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

The dark room is a decent tent also. I have seen their tents online in pics and they are good, their vents aren't 6" though and you may need that if you plan on running any kind of serious wattage. 

The iR shielding is good but with proper vent and some air cooled hoods you can run some serious watts  AND keep em cool. Think it through, get the tent first  and make a list. Have a plan,  and implement it. Whatever you do don't buy tents from hydrohut and the off brands until they stop making  them with pvc lining. 

Make sure the tent u buy is lined with PE and not PVC. That is the MOST important factor. Most everything else u can compromise with. But the fact that the zippers are QUAlitY ON THE JARDINE AND HOMEBOX and also that both of them brands won't kill your plants  you can trust that they won't die from sick room syndrome. 

Hydrohut claims to of fixed the issue, but still advertise their tents as being pvc lined which of course IS the problem with sick rooms/tents. Be weary of cheap immitations, and go with the folks that started the whole grow tent thing. HOMEBOX...if you cant get them go with the Jardine dark rooms and not the street series. They are thin and glow in the dark. you will see what i mean.............


----------



## Droopy Dog

Anyone have any experience with HydroHut since the recall?

The reason I ask is, I Googled Grow Tents and HydroHut was one of the hits.

I knew nothing of the recall and everything, but the HH web site seemed to be very forthcoming about it and what they did to resolve the problem.

The new ones seem to be very well made and lots of features, but first hand knowledge is king.  

Thanks.

DD


----------



## growman05

How do you know if its lined with PVC if you don't have any of the paperwork with it?


----------



## Relentless999

ive got a homebox small, large, and xl. love em.


----------



## scatking

Using a 4' X 4" Darkroom and have gotten excellent results.  Light control is great during the long summer days when you go to 12/12.  Reflective interior also does a good job of getting light down to the lower branches.  My only beef is it is hard to work in for nute changes when the girls get bigger.  doube doors front and back would be a great improvement.


----------



## Locked

Ignore the whole pvc danger thing...this thread is over a year old and they don't use that crap anymore...at least the reputable ones don't... I hve two tents and I love them...best buys I made...


----------



## GreenLantern7

I've used a HHut for the last 3 years, never had a prob, yes with HID. Best money I've spent to date!  
Lucky me!


----------



## surreptitious

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> Don't ever buy a tent with pvc lining. It will kill your plants and kill you slowly. PVC and HID's don't mix. I suggest if you want a good grow tent then go with a homebox. They are lined with PE or polyethelyne and won't kill your plants or become reactive to light and release poisonous gases released like pvc does.
> 
> Spend the extra cash and get a homebox.Matter of fact i just bought a clonebox and homebox from the homebox people and i will be getting them started this week. I can tell you that they in fact build an awesome product.


 
what causes the poisonous gases being released by PVC?  is it the heat? or the light itself?


----------



## surreptitious

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Ignore the whole pvc danger thing...this thread is over a year old and they don't use that crap anymore...at least the reputable ones don't... I hve two tents and I love them...best buys I made...


 
sorry, just read this.  so there's no issue anymore?


----------



## Droopy Dog

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Ignore the whole pvc danger thing...this thread is over a year old and they don't use that crap anymore...at least the reputable ones don't... I hve two tents and I love them...best buys I made...



Exactly.

I know this thread is old, but that's why I added to it rather than start a new one.

On the HH web site, they talked about the recall and refunds, then went on to talk about the new design/materials and so on.

Sounds like they really made an effort to correct what was wrong and make it better.  Or, it could just be slick marketing.:hubba: 

That's why I was asking about the NEW products and anyones experience with them.  Or, other tents of high quality.  I don't want a pos, and I know it won't be cheap, but I do want my moneys worth. 

DD


----------



## Locked

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> I know this thread is old, but that's why I added to it rather than start a new one.
> 
> On the HH web site, they talked about the recall and refunds, then went on to talk about the new design/materials and so on.
> 
> Sounds like they really made an effort to correct what was wrong and make it better.  Or, it could just be slick marketing.:hubba:
> 
> That's why I was asking about the NEW products and anyones experience with them.  Or, other tents of high quality.  I don't want a pos, and I know it won't be cheap, but I do want my moneys worth.
> 
> DD



Well I hve 2 tents that I purchased off ebay for a lil under a 100 bucks each with free shipping...they are both identical even though I bought them months apart....if you want a link I can dig one up for you.. I love my tents... I don't know what I wld do with out them...My first grow was without a tent in my attic and it was tough...the tents make it a lot easier to control the environment your plants are growing in...


----------



## oldhippiedad

In regard to the PVC tent problems mentioned above.  Is it possible there are still people trying to unload the "bad tents" on ebay, amazon, etc???  I see some of the tents there do have PVC interior and some have mylar interior.  Just wanting to be careful if I go the Ebay route for purchasing a tent.  There are some decent prices on Ebay for tents.  Thanks.


----------



## LEFTHAND

oldhippie said:
			
		

> In regard to the PVC tent problems mentioned above. Is it possible there are still people trying to unload the "bad tents" on ebay, amazon, etc??? I see some of the tents there do have PVC interior and some have mylar interior. Just wanting to be careful if I go the Ebay route for purchasing a tent. There are some decent prices on Ebay for tents. Thanks.


 
*hey oldhip..*
*i just like 5 mo. ago purchased a tent from ebay.. "pvc" lined claming non toxi material.. hoping there correct... hehe... so far i have ha  no problems with it.. just like the hampster said there cheap and usually around 100$ on ebay... *
*i wouldnt worrie to to to much about that man..*
*LH*


----------

